# my beat up plant



## Slappy (Oct 17, 2006)

My first grow. This plant has been through hell, germinated in a dirty chili can, put outside to be munched on by pests, over/under watered, burned by lights, etc... (it's a learning curve)

She's bagseed, and about 3 weeks into flowering. She's only a foot high, but bushy as hell.  I'm still proud of her.






I'll do better next time, she's got babies!


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

Keep reading and asking... Next grow will be much better! I'll bet shes gonna taste good


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 18, 2006)

*Not bad for a first grow, not bad at all. Like dream grower said every grow you do after the first only gets better.  *


----------



## Slappy (Oct 24, 2006)

Update.  Spider mites wiped out that plant before it's time. The sneaky little bastards hid close to the stem in a place where I couldn't see them until it was too late. (web coverage, rotting main stem, 50% middle bud loss)

The plant was bushy enough to hide them even with daily inspections.  

Bottom line: Check very closely, those suckers work quick!
lesson learned.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2006)

*Damn Slappy what a bummer. Well i only hope that you have better luck next time around. *


----------

